# ALERT! Stolen Pipes. Be on Lookout.



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey All,

Posting this info which an acquaintance of mine placed on his website.

*********
*ALERT: **I just this moment (9:00 Tues. night) received 
a call from an old friend as well as a good customer. His 
house was burgled, and a complete cabinet of his pipes 
was stolen. He had, almost exclusively, very high grade 
pipes, including at least two, and perhaps more, Bo Nordh 
pipes. His focus was on extremely fine straight grain 
pipes. If you are approached with the possibility of 
acquiring high grade pipes from a dicey source, please 
contact your local authorities because this is felony 
material, it is not a misdemeanor. Also, please contact 
me immediately so that I can alert the victim. Finally, 
please let everybody you know in the hobby of this 
event. We are a small community and it is not impossible 
that we can recover some, if not all, of these pipes. The 
theft took place in Walnut Creek, Calif., but the pipes 
could surface anywhere. Thank you.**
***********

Please Spread The Word Around As Much As Possible To Friends and People In The Industry.

Thanks


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I cant help him without pictures.


David M said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Posting this info which an acquaintance of mine placed on his website.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can, you might want to post a list of the stolen pipes with as much detail as possible. My strong hunch is that since the pipe fraternity is at least as much of a brotherhood as anything out there, the pipes will be reported if they're found.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with both your suggestions.
Unfortunately myself and the original poster are not the victims here and so info is limited. I did pass along the request though.
Police cant find a stolen vehicle without at least a general idea of make and description. So I am right there with ya.

There is also an element of 'if you see someone selling a big lot of high grade pipes' you know who to call but still. Who knows what he/she will do and how they try to sell them.

I was confused by the "2 or more Bo Nordh pipes" comment.
Hard to believe that the collector did not know how many pipes he had from a specific carver.

Will pass along more info if I get it.
Thanks for keeping an eye out.
Fellow brother and all so we can all feel his pain.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

David M said:


> I was confused by the "2 or more Bo Nordh pipes" comment.
> Hard to believe that the collector did not know how many pipes he had from a specific carver.
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> I see your point..my guess is that it was not the victim who posted the original alert, but the shop owner who new that they had purchased at least 2 of these in not more.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think if pipes show up on ebay in the rare collectors price range someone will probably notice and word will get back to the owner. Pipe smokers and collectors are a small community.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think if pipes show up on ebay in the rare collectors price range someone will probably notice and word will get back to the owner. Pipe smokers and collectors are a small community.


I think the best thing the previous owner can do is keep an eye on Ebay over the next few months....but this is a bummer....I can see them stealing my laptop or a flatscreen TV...but my pipes...that would kill me.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I may be getting the list of pipes soon. That will help.

Turns out its actually TWENTY!!!!! Bo Nordh pipes.
If this Gentleman has 20 of those pipes. Holy Mary - I cant even begin to imagine the total appraised cost of his whole collection. 
One Bo Nordh seems to easily go for $4,000 and above.
Kind of flabbergasting. (very under utilized word right there)

There is one Nordh pipe on eBay right now.
Closet Inspector Clouseau's UNITE!


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

the thieves obviously went for the pipes, i've heard thats all they stole.. i wonder if they know how hard it will be to move them on the black market? or will it?


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I think the best thing the previous owner can do is keep an eye on Ebay over the next few months....but this is a bummer....I can see them stealing my laptop or a flatscreen TV...but my pipes...that would kill me.


true

It would be like stealing a close friend or family member. The guy must be beside himself with grief.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

frankluke said:


> the thieves obviously went for the pipes, I've heard thats all they stole.. i wonder if they know how hard it will be to move them on the black market? or will it?


 This doesn't make any sense to me, at all. Why would a theft just steal pipes? Why wouldn't he steal something easier to get rid of and make money on. Pipes are not exactly rollexs or computers.

Whoever stole the pipes must have knowledge or at least some knowledge of there worth, no?

It reminds me of when I first moved to the city where I lived now. First day in the new place, we had a break in. Stole, mostly, prescription meds. Turns out it was my neighbors who, through talking with my mother, found out that we had them through casual conversation and since they were low class druggies, stole them. Even got my wallet and social security number.

Point is, they knew what we had, and what they wanted. Whoever it is, is probably someone he knows, who knows those pipes are of value. That sounds too odd to be some random, petty criminal scum doing it.

I doubt they were even stolen for money, since there are so much better and easier ways to get it. Pipes don't sell fast, even good ones, and you are not going to see the guy in a trench coat, on the street corner, flashing the goods to everyone who walks by "Hey man, you want to buy a high grade tobacco pipe?"

the guy probaly wanted them for his own collection and is probably kicking back smoking it right now.

I doubt they will come up as far as New England, but I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Kind of related....does anyone have insurance for their pipe collection?
I would not be surprised if many a pipe collector has had their collection appraised and insured.

***

Would you protect them or show them?
Keep them in full view in the living room or behind lock and key?

I have heard of this amazing pipe safe laser sight enhanced silent alarm vibration control magnetising power suite instant steel door down system for safe-guarding pipes. Might look into it.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

frankluke said:


> the thieves obviously went for the pipes, i've heard thats all they stole.. i wonder if they know how hard it will be to move them on the black market? or will it?


Just curious...from a how fast and to where does a message travel over the internet...perspective - Where did you hear about it??

I think it all depends.
If the crook stole it for another collector wanting to spit current collector because they are enemies. Nothing will be public.

There's 101 silly and some realistic scenarios we could come up with.
From what I hear this collection was extremely extensive. Many many, likely hundreds of pipes. 
I could see a Black Market for pipes existing in some shady places.
Who knows....this guy was maybe talking a bit too loud about his collection in front of the wrong people and they took advantage. Bastages!

Come on Clouseau's!!!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> I cant help him without pictures.


I found out that one of them was a Ramses.
Looks like this. Just in style though. I have no idea what color or surface treatment or anything. Just that it was a Ramses.


By DMDM


By DMDM


By DMDM

Hopefully I will get more pictures and info tomorrow.

At this point (although I very much want to help the guy and would love it if we caught this thief or recovered some pipes through our efforts) I want to see this man's collection.
20 Bo Nordh pipes sounds astonishing. I can only imagine what else he has.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If a collection (of anything) that valuable wasn't insured, I've got very little sympathy for the victim. 

Still, even with insurance money in hand, it sounds like these are some irreplaceable puffers.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

David M said:


> I may be getting the list of pipes soon. That will help.
> 
> Turns out its actually TWENTY!!!!! Bo Nordh pipes.
> If this Gentleman has 20 of those pipes. Holy Mary - I cant even begin to imagine the total appraised cost of his whole collection.
> ...


Until we meet again and the case is sohlveyed!


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

David M said:


> Just curious...from a how fast and to where does a message travel over the internet...perspective - Where did you hear about it??
> 
> I think it all depends.
> If the crook stole it for another collector wanting to spit current collector because they are enemies. Nothing will be public.
> ...


it's everywhere (the news) marty has it on his front page, it's on altsmokers and all the other forums... the guy who's pipes were stolen posted about it at altsmokers now that i think about it.

just talking with some friends about it, if the pipes ever were to pop up it would be very private (obviously) and probably sold to collectors in russia or hong kong, japan.

but i'm starting to like the theory more of rivals collectors butting heads and them having the guys pipes stolen.

or maybe he just insured them up the wazoo and he's gonna collect on a big fat check.

this could be a great movie, somebody call olivar stone :biggrin:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

frankluke said:


> it's everywhere (the news)
> 
> or maybe he just insured them up the wazoo and he's gonna collect on a big fat check.


That is what I was thinking. Tough times and a big chunk of money tied up in a collection of pipes. I hope that is not the case though. I does make quite the forum mystery.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

20 pipes at 4K each...that is what I paid for my house!!!

I hope he was insured for it.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

David M said:


> I agree with both your suggestions.
> Unfortunately myself and the original poster are not the victims here and so info is limited. I did pass along the request though.
> Police cant find a stolen vehicle without at least a general idea of make and description. So I am right there with ya.
> 
> ...


A few years ago, a man walked into a tobacco shop in Charleston, wanting to sell some Hiro-Grade pipes from Hiroyuki Tokutomi, Satous, Aritas, an Eltang or two (all new), you get the idea. The proprietor knew that only one dealer in the world could possibly have been the "supplier" and the man didn't strike her as an uber-grade collector. We were given a call.

Turns out the man had some previous experience with one of our local competitors (Myrtle Beach), had been let go from that employment for some time and was now doing a good deal of hang-out time at our shop. We had a good, aggressive detective from our local PD on it.

If I recall, he plead out, no time served.

We process a ton of estates, hell we have had single days when we have purchased 400+ high grades. We might seem a logical place, for someone who doesn't know us, to try to fence the wood. I passed this to the two gents who receive, value and make offers on the estates several days ago. FWIW, having been on the ripped off sign of the coin, we will be very aggressive in working with the true owner/authorities if the briars pass our way.

Da' Bear


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Since we all have our Holmesian hats on...

1. As previous posters have said, the man stole what amounts to be one of the least liquid/disposable products out there.

2. Dealers who have the capability of a cash disbursement to purchase the load are extremely few and would smell a rat. Even if that dealer was unscrupulous, that dealer still has to sell them. To make a long negation short, I'd pretty much rule it out.

3. That leaves only two relatively safe methods of eventual placement, ones that won't result in handcuffs.

a. His personal collection, and one that he dare not flash for many years at a pipe gathering. Usually a person who does well enough financially to already be heavily involved in high-grade acquisitions, has far too much to lose to do the theft directly, leading to my current preference...

b. He began the project having a ready, willing and able buyer/collector. The logical extrapolation, at least to my mind, is that he might well have done it as a contract job for someone who wanted to mightily expand his personal collection for 10-20 cents on the dollar.

the game is afoot!

Da' Bear


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well spoken Bear. I was initially reminded of the antiquities and fine art black markets. Some people just wish to own and covet w/o a thought of ever parting ways.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well spoken Bear. I was initially reminded of the antiquities and fine art black markets. Some people just wish to own and covet w/o a thought of ever parting ways.


Aye... Many a famous painting and sculpture masterpiece has never resurfaced, most likely now enjoying the comforts of a study in a mansion. If this is the case, I hope the asshat chokes on tonight's foie gras...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like theyre in the process of nabbing these guys after they were put on the auction block at Ebay


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Looks like theyre in the process of nabbing these guys after they were put on the auction block at Ebay


good, i hope they nail em to the wall!

i can't stand a thief.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> If a collection (of anything) that valuable wasn't insured, I've got very little sympathy for the victim.


 I assume you are an insurance salesman...?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Nope, just practical I suppose.

It's amusing to see people on Antiques Roadshow discover that the pottery they let the dog drink out of should be insured for fifty grand. So when someone accumulates a great collection of anything they _know _to be very valuable, how can they not protect their investment?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, I agree; I just can't go as far as having no sympathy. But then I could probably insure all my pipes for fifty cents a month...


----------

